# Ammunition



## Manolito (Oct 7, 2010)

Does any manufacturer out there make a low flash powder? Is there a loaded round that is developed for low flash? I am shooting a Sig  P239 in a .40 and I am taking a night class and the flash is terrible. I heard some law enforcement ammunition was developed for a low flash. Any help would be appreciated. 
Scott I can't shoot a can here in California I figure that was your thought. 
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 7, 2010)

In ball ammo your not going to find much if any flash suppressent present in the cartridge. 

However, if you use a high profile JHP like Federal Hydroshock it will have a flash suppressent that will dampen the ammount of the muzzle flash you will experience during low light and no light shooting.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Speers Gold Dot uses low flash propellants.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2010)

Most premium defense rounds will use low-flash powders.  My duty load is Black Hills, and it's pretty good at night (thankfully, since I work last out).  Of course, premium is as premium charges  Sometimes I wish I carried .40 S&W, since the department supplies that caliber.  I'm out of pocket for .45 ACP.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. This started as my fault. I had a barrel ported and it was pretty good for doing drills with Winchester white box ammunition. I took a three day course and one was night fire. I immediately changed out the ported barrel for two reasons the flash and the powder residue covered the tritium front sight so it was a dim glow. Once I got that all squared away and my night vision returned I shot another round in the house and the flash was overwhelming. I am going to reload some rounds with a low flash powder once I find what I am looking for. I carry TAP now but I am going to change out to Winchester Law Enforcement Ammunition. 
Thanks to all for the input. 
Bill


----------

